# I've really screwed up my Nexus 7. Need help.



## drawmonster (Dec 27, 2011)

First off, I've searching and trying different things for hours. Nothing seems to help in my situation.

Ok, so I went to install the latest AOKP and Gapps on my Nexus 7. Downloaded the files, then rebooted to recovery. I checked to make sure the files were there, then did a factory reset and wiped system as well. I went to flash the rom and gapps, and the SD card was empty. No idea how this happened. Tried to reboot, and obviously there was no OS installed. So I got into fastboot mode, and tried to go to recovery. No dice. No recovery installed.

So I tried to access the Nexus 7 via adb so I could push the files. No device found in ADB. So now I'm stuck in fastboot mode. No recovery. No adb access. The Nexus 7 show up in device manager as under "Samsung Android Phone" as "Google Nexus 7 Bootloader Interface". I've tried reinstallling every driver, raw and signed, with no dice. I've tried different USB ports and it's still not being recognized in adb.

So I'm really stuck here. Is there anyway for me to get adb back so I can fix this thing? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## drawmonster (Dec 27, 2011)

Nevermind. I got it.


----------



## sekine12 (Oct 13, 2011)

So if anyone else with the same problem ends up here, the solution is fastboot


----------

